# Dealing with molg growth in compots. Thoughts?



## xiphius (Dec 17, 2018)

About 2 months ago, I made 3 compots from a flask of Phrag sargentianum from Woodstream. They have been doing quite well so far, all still alive, and pretty much all have put out 2-3 new leaves since being deflasked. There was one compot that was yellowing a bit out of flask, but I have a feeling that it was a density/humidity issue. I had an odd number of seedlings, so that one had 3 while the other two pots had 5 each. They perked up a bit when I added some live moss to the pots. 

Lately, I have been battling mold growing on the surface. It's not from leftover agar (I carefully blasted away all of the agar and separated out the clump of seedlings). Nor is it really harming the plants, but I would rather not have it choke out the moss. Any thoughts or techniques for how to suppress mold growth in compots, (preferably without harming the moss)? I know that is a tall order, but I figure it can't hurt to ask. 

I suspect it is probably because the humidity is really high around these guys and the temps are a bit cool right now.


----------



## xiphius (Dec 17, 2018)

Also, sorry about the typo in the thread title. Clearly I wasn't paying attention on that one. Should have waited until after my second cup of coffee . I am not sure how to edit the title to fix it.


----------



## troy (Dec 17, 2018)

I would repot, the mold will suffocate the roots, absorbing any available fertilizer and oxygen, starving the plant of nutrients


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 18, 2018)

pick the mold off. The surface is probably too wet, constantly.


----------



## Ray (Dec 18, 2018)

You might try periodically adding Concentric Ag Garden Solution to your watering regimen. Not only will it help control pathogenic molds and bacterial, it'll increase your overall survival rate, as well.


----------



## xiphius (Dec 18, 2018)

troy said:


> I would repot, the mold will suffocate the roots, absorbing any available fertilizer and oxygen, starving the plant of nutrients



That's a bit drastic. If anything, I'll just pull the moss off and replace it. The mold does not penetrate into the pot. I'd like a way to keep it from coming back though, and, ideally, to just get rid of it outright.



Ozpaph said:


> pick the mold off. The surface is probably too wet, constantly.



Hard to pick off completely. It is hard to keep the surface dry-ish and humidity really high . I previously had the humidity lower and the seedlings didn't like it.



Ray said:


> You might try periodically adding Concentric Ag Garden Solution to your watering regimen. Not only will it help control pathogenic molds and bacterial, it'll increase your overall survival rate, as well.



Good tip! Thanks Ray. I'll look into getting some. Do you use it at the labeled rate (3 tbsp/gal) for seedlings?


----------



## troy (Dec 18, 2018)

I said only what I would do and have done


----------

